# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Bridge Reef

## Pedro Maia

Olá a todos,

Já a algum tempo que penso montar um aquário, mas sempre pensei que reefs seriam demasiado dificeis para iniciados e por isso sempre pensei em plantados.. No entanto depois ver aquarios extraordinarios e peixes espetaculares aqui no forum e de muita leitura (incluindo testemunho do Bruno Santos e o seu Reef) penso que com dedicação e seguindo algumas regras é possivel  :Smile: 

Visto que me ofereceram um pequeno aquário é com ele que irei começar, apesar de saber que esse facto torna as regras ainda mais importantes. 
A ideia é começar com este pequeno aquário, e daqui a 3 meses (altura em que já poderei oucupar o espaço da casa que achar necessario  :SbSourire:  ) trocar para um de 600l, altura em que este passara a ser um hospital.

Segue-se o setup:

*Aquario:* C50xL25x25A
*Rocha Viva:* 2kg
*Escumador:* TMC V2Skim 120
*Aquecedor:* Eheim Jagger 3611 25w
*Areão:* 2kg Tropic Marine
*Iluminação:* 36W lampada Pl Branca
*Testes Salifert:* NH4,PO4,NO3,N04
*Sonda:*Seneye Reef
*Bomba de circulação:*Hydor 900l\h

Este fim de semana irei começar a montagem  :SbOk: 

Dado que percebo muito pouco, todas as opiniões/criticas serão bem vindas  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Força nisso!  :Smile: 

O pessoal gosta é de fotos! :P

----------


## Pedro Maia

Ainda está muito despido mas fica aqui o estado actual  :Smile: 

Aquario.jpg

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Força, e boa sorte

----------


## Pedro Maia

Boas a todos,

Obrigado  :Smile: 


Hoje montei o aquario e coloquei as rochas vivas com agua maturada.

Para o layout procurei algo que desse para fazer uma especie de ponte e tivesse a maior area possível em contacto com a agua para tentar aumentar o "filtro natural" do sistema, caso tenham sugestões, serão sempre bem vindas.

Ficam aqui algumas fotos

DSC05416.jpg


O skimmer é que faz algum barulho e envia bolhas para o aquario, no manual não referia nada relativo a isto apenas que durante até 48h ele se iria estabilizar, isto é normal?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Maia

DSC05421.jpg
DSC05420.jpg

Não sei porque mas não consigo por mais do que uma foto visivel as restantes ficam assim  :Frown:

----------


## Pedro Maia

Boas,

Hoje consegui ver o primeiro habitante do aquario, um invertebrado que se apressou a entrar dentro de um buraco na rocha nem deu tempo de tirar uma foto.
Reparei tambem que parece estar a aparecer uma especie de alga? vermelha na parte de tras de uma das rochas e o que aparenta ser um tipo de coral que ainda estou a tentar identificar tambem vermelho, ficam aqui algumas fotos (não muito boas :\)





Fiz novas leituras dos parametros e parece que o No3 está a aumentar (bastante?) desde ontem, passou de 2,5 para +\- 4, penso que tambem poderá ter a ver com o facto de hoje ter feito uma leitura com muito menos luz que ontem mas amanha farei outra a mesma hora...

As tais algas vermelhas estão-me a preocupar mais um pouco parecem cianobacterias..



Após esfregar um pouco com o dedo a mancha vermelha não saiu, se fosse ciano deveria sair correcto?

Esta é a primeira semana e ainda não tenho luz (continuo a espera da loja), dado que é o primeiro ciclo isto não deverá ser um problema correcto?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva!

Depois de algum tempo sem acontecer nada, adicionei 5 Trochus e 1 Strombus sp  :Smile: 

Os Trochus ja fizeram uma limpeza geral ao aquario está mais limpo do que quando era novo o Strombus é que me está a deixar preocupado... Ele não se mexe muito, alias ele não sai do sitio so anda a passear com a sua tromba e olhos... ele costuma ser assim tão parado?

Em relação aos trochus eles acabaram-me com as algas\sujidade devo por mais comida (tenho colocado todos os dias um bocadinho de ocean nutricion reef flake)?

Ficam aqui as fotos dos novos habitantes:

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva os novos habitantes já têm muito que limpar, e o Strombus ja passeia de um lado para o outro  :Smile: 

O PH é que varia (ate niveis um pouco altos?) entre 8.20 a 8.52 devo baixa-lo um pouco?

Cumps

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Viva os novos habitantes já têm muito que limpar, e o Strombus ja passeia de um lado para o outro 
> 
> O PH é que varia (ate niveis um pouco altos?) entre 8.20 a 8.52 devo baixa-lo um pouco?
> 
> Cumps


Olá Pedro,
8,2 é o óptimo do PH. Mas isso parece-me uma oscilação um pouco grande. É a diferença entre dia e noite?

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva André,

Sim é entre dia e noite, varia cerca de 0.3, não tenho teste de KH, devo ter pouco?

Cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O PH é que varia (ate niveis um pouco altos?) entre 8.20 a 8.52 devo baixa-lo um pouco?


Boas Pedro,

O mais importante é o Kh, Ca e Mg. Possivelmente o Cálcio e/ou o Magnésio estarão fora dos valores recomendados... Uma vez acertados e com um Kh adequado (tipo, entre 7 a 8ºd), os valores do pH já deverão oscilar dentro dos ideais (8.0 a 8.4)...

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Artur,

Ok, obrigado, terei de ir 2a feira a uma loja comprar os testes.

Ja agora, as algas apareceram e durante o dia ha sempre um boom, dado que ainda n tenho corais haverá algum problema se reduzir o "dia" para 8 horas diarias em vez das 12h que tenho actualmente?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva,

Fotos dos novos habitantes:

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva,

Um dos corais parece estar a ficar fraco e com pontos brancos, o que poderá ser?
Eu não tenho colocado "comida" para corais poderá ser disso? A unica comida que coloco são flakes da ocean nutricion.

Os valores estão na assinatura mas parece-me tudo bem..

Alguma ideia?

Cumps

----------


## Cesar Soares

Pedro,

consegues colocar uma foto do coral em que dê para ver esses pontos brancos? Seria mais fácil assim..
Outra coisa, alimentas os corais com flocos? Ou tens peixes?

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Pedro,

Antes de mais deixa-me dar-te os parabéns pelo layout, para mim está 5*  :Smile: 

Em relação aos corais eu alimento os meus com Coral food sa Salifer diariamente e com Coral Grower tambem da salifer uma vez por semana.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Cesar e Ricardo,

Sim tens toda a razão colocar fotos ajudaria :s

Esta é a do coral que esta pior.





Esta é a do outro coral que continua a parecer bem



Sim eu apenas colocava um pouco flocos uma vez por dia tal como me disseram na loja para fazer(após ter o aquario ciclado).
Mas ontem preocupado com o coral fui a outra loja e acabei por trazer red plankton e em apenas um dia parece bem melhor (ontem estava todo fechado e penso que a area branca na parte de cima era maior do que hoje)

Para que exista um ciclo mais "natural" acabei por trazer dois ocealaris e estou a colocar cerca de 1/8 de cubo de red plankton e 1/8 de cubo de mysis shrimp.
Não se percebe muito bem na foto mas alguns polipos do coral ja morreram :\

Ricardo, obrigado  :Smile: 
Vou procurar esses tambem para intercalar com o red plankton, obrigado pela ajuda.

Os ultimos valores estão na assinatura.

Edit:Não tinha nenhum peixe antes dos dois ocealaris.

Já agora acho que a rocha anda a ficar um pouco vermelha é normal?
Fica aqui uma geral para se perceber



No TPA que fiz ontem (devido nivel de Mg que estava perto dos 1900) notei a agua um pouco aroxada tal como esse vermelho-roxo que me cobre a rocha

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva novamente!

O coral está a ficar definitivamente melhor.. Devagarinho mas está a ir la...

Agora tenho um problema num ocealaris, ainda não o vi a comer desde 3a feira e esta a ficar com a cara e parte da barriga esbranquiçadas.. A meio da barriga noto tambem uma pequena area vemelha, tentei tirar fotos mas não ficou perceptivel.

Alem disso ele parece stressado desde que veio, não para um segundo de nadar junto aos vidros, e passa nisto todo o dia, poderá ser do aquario ser pequeno para os dois?

O outro ocealaris está excelente, farta-se de comer, e sempre que me chego ao aquario lá ele me vem fazer uma visita  :Big Grin: 

Que posso fazer para que o outro ocealaris fique bom?

Cumps

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas Pedro,

Infelizmente não trago nenhuma ajuda possível para o teu palhaço, só venho desejar boa sorte, pois este sábado tive uma infelicidade um pouco parecida mas com um Naso elegans que não saída debaixo da rocha nem para comer e acabou por ir desta... 
Comia bem e de tudo quando chegou, passado prai 2 dias deixou de comer, tentei todo o tipo de comida possivel e imaginário não pegava em nada e la foi ele  :Frown: 

Boa sorte e abraço

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Carlos,

Lamento o que aconteceu ao teu Naso :\
O meu ocealaris já está mais calmo e já come "bem" mas continua mais branco na frente. Já andei a pesquisar mas não acho ninguem a falar de algo igual. :s

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Viva Carlos,
> 
> Lamento o que aconteceu ao teu Naso :\
> O meu ocealaris já está mais calmo e já come "bem" mas continua mais branco na frente. Já andei a pesquisar mas não acho ninguem a falar de algo igual. :s


Olá Pedro,
A unica coisa que te posso dizer é que devo ser o gajo mais burro ou com menos sorte em relação a palhaços.
Já tive 4 laranja e 4 pretos e infelizmente todos morreram. todos sempre comeram bem, mas passado umas semanas começaram a apresentar uma cor esbranquiçada e em 2 dias morrem todos.
Ontem fui limpar a sump e mudar o saco, qual não é o meu espanto quando encontro lá dentro o ultimo palhaço morto. ainda apresentava cores vivas, por isso nem sei há quanto tempo tinha morrido o coitado.
O que me espanta é que todos os outros peixes estão optimos e a crescer e apenas os palhaços...

Enfim, por agora não vou correr mais riscos. Também ainda ninguém me conseguiu explicar se os palhaços precisam de algumas condições "especiais".
Boa sorte.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva!,

A crise com o ocealaris foi ultrapassada, penso que o problema derivava da densidade da agua variar demasiado, o aquario e muito pequeno e eu só estava a colocar agua 2-3 vezes por semana.. Na semana passada ele ficou mesmo todo esbranquiçado quando o nivel da agua baixou um pouco voltei a colocar agua e dei-lhe comida, passado 4 horas voltou a ter cor, e hoje está com excelente aspecto.

Os zoanthids e que parecem agora relutantes em se abrir, apenas alguns (poucos se abrem) mas não aparentam ter problemas, os zoanthids que tiveram problemas já melhoraram e continuam a melhorar apenas muito devagar.. Já não apresentam a ponta branca, e os poucos que se abrem têm boas cores.. Penso que estará relacionado com a grande variação de PH entre o dia e noite (varia entre 8.15 e 8.5) e talvez com os valores de Mg que estão um pouco fora.

Será esta a explicação para os zoanthids "timidos"?



As leituras feitas hoje estão na assinatura.

Cumps

Edit:

Existem uns bichos pequenos que vejo muitas vezes nos zoanthids, ainda não consegui encontrar se são beneficos ou nao, fica aqui uma foto deles e uma geral ainda com falta de areia em dois pontos devido a ma colocação de uma bomba de circulação :s

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas

 retira esse bichos pois são nudis e comem o zooanthos....

----------


## Pedro Maia

Deve ser essa a resposta para eles estarem sempre fechados então..
Obrigado Paulo.

Já agora existe algo que possa colocar no aquario que de cabo desses nudis?

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas

sim a causa deles estarem sempre fechados pode ser essa.

eu nao sei se há algo para matar os nudis mas vai retirando os que ves..

Podes também dar banho de água doce à pedra com os zooanthos, eu ja fiz esse procedimento e mata todos os seres vivos desejáveis e não desejaveis e o coral fica intacto, colocas no aquario e ele passado dois dias está como novo ...

cmps.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Ok vou caçar nudis hoje.
Já li pessoal que usou coral RX tambem para os remover mas não achei nenhum vivo que os come-se :s
Pelo que percebi o pior são os ovos que não são afectados pelo banho de agua doce nem são muito afectados pelo Coral RX :S

Vou andar a caça hoje obrigado.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Ok vou caçar nudis hoje.
> Já li pessoal que usou coral RX tambem para os remover mas não achei nenhum vivo que os come-se :s
> Pelo que percebi o pior são os ovos que não são afectados pelo banho de agua doce nem são muito afectados pelo Coral RX :S
> 
> Vou andar a caça hoje obrigado.


Olá Pedro,
Esse procedimento é correcto: banho de água doce (desclorinada) à mesma temperatura e ph (juntar bicarbonato de sódio) e/ou RX.
Uma boa compra para o aquário pode ser um Halichoeres crysus, ou então um halichoeres marginatus; ambos comem nudis e outras pragas e seriam excelentes adições ao aquário.
Como o seu aquário é pequeno talvez o crysus seja preferível, embora o marginatus seja mais eficaz; os dois seria excelente, mas neste caso conviria pôr os dois ao mesmo tempo.
Ambos dormem enterrados na areia e o aquário convém ter, pelo menos, quatro/cinco centimetros de areia.
Abraço e espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Cesar  :Smile: 

Acabei a pouco o banho de agua doce de osmose inversa. E para meu espanto não eram apenas nudis que os coitados dos zoantus tinham, tinham tambem 2  parasitas tipo aranha de 3 pernas.. Eu já tinha visto uns "fios" roxos a voar no meio dos zoantus mas nunca liguei, pensei que fosse qualquer coisa normal..

Após o banho fiquei com cerca de 10-20 nudis de barriga para o ar e as tais duas "aranhas", uma delas ainda ficou no aquario, penso eu que sem uma das pernas dado que a tentei agarrar mas fugiu para dentro da rocha e penso que vi uma perna a flutuar..

Vou entao procurar um Halichoeres crysus.
Cesar referiu que os devia colocar ao mesmo tempo, isso deve-se a serem muito territoriais? No proximo mes estou a ponderar adequirir um novo aquario (o que vira a ser a sump do aquario grande que gostaria de montar) e passar para láo que tenho neste aquario, será que se introduzir apenas nessa altura o halichoeres marginatus haverá problemas?

Obrigado pela ajuda Cesar!
Abraço

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá outra  vez Pedro,
Penso que o risco maior será o de introduzir primeiro o marginatus e só depois o crysus, pois pela minha experiência o marginatus é mais agressivo e sendo os dois halichoeres será sensato, ou introduzir os dois ao mesmo tempo, ou primeiro o menos agressivo.
Pedro, tenha em conta que este tratamento (banho de água doce), não deve/pode, ser dado a outros invertebrados (corais e outros), apenas a zoanthus e afins (propallyptoas, etc.).
Abraço
César

----------


## Paulo Bio

os zooanthos sao corais fáceis, mas por vezes trazem essas pragas o que é uma xatice.. boa sorte para a recuperção do coral ... cmps

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Cesar e Paulo,

Pois pelo que percebi é possivel fazer este tratamento nos zoantus porque estes se fecham e não permitem que a osmose ocorra correcto?
Ok vou colocar primeiro o crysus, a vontade é de colocar os 2 ao mesmo tempo, mas tendo eu um aquario tão pequeno, penso que eles iriam sofrer em termos de espaço e o aquario poderia tambem não aguentar tanta carga organica :s
Tenho mesmo de fazer o upgrade :s

Paulo pois, e eu já tinha lido tanto sobre as quarentenas (que actualmente tambem não consigo fazer) e o tal banho rapido (2-3 min se os peixes não mostrarem sinais de stress) por agua doce mas no entanto não o fiz, mas depois desta "lição" passarei a fazer sem duvida.

Hoje de manha o zoantus maior ja abriu um dos polipos (o que já não acontecia a dias!) espero que seja um bom sinal.
Fiz tambem uma nova inspeção e não vi nem um nudi, pelo que a limpeza resultou, agora e so esperar e ver se existiam lá ovos de nudis e esperar que ecludam para limpar, ou fazer novo tratamento se forem muitos.

Obrigado aos dois.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Maia

Já agora aproveito para perguntar, o aquario que desejo montar terá de dimensões 120cm*90cm*60cm e a sump terá 60*80*40 (no total +\- 700l).
Sempre pensei em usar o ATI powercone 250i mas tou a ponderar adquirir um escumador externo para o poder utilizar ja no aquario que pretendo adquirir no proximo mes (que futuramente ira ser a sump).

O ATI não permite ligar nenhuma bomba e torna-lo um escumador externo certo? Caso não o possa, que escumador externo aconcelham tendo em conta que pretendia algo dentro do preço/qualidade do ATI?

Cumprimentos

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Viva Cesar e Paulo,
> 
> Pois pelo que percebi é possivel fazer este tratamento nos zoantus porque estes se fecham e não permitem que a osmose ocorra correcto?
> Ok vou colocar primeiro o crysus, a vontade é de colocar os 2 ao mesmo tempo, mas tendo eu um aquario tão pequeno, penso que eles iriam sofrer em termos de espaço e o aquario poderia tambem não aguentar tanta carga organica :s
> Tenho mesmo de fazer o upgrade :s
> 
> Paulo pois, e eu já tinha lido tanto sobre as quarentenas (que actualmente tambem não consigo fazer) e o tal banho rapido (2-3 min se os peixes não mostrarem sinais de stress) por agua doce mas no entanto não o fiz, mas depois desta "lição" passarei a fazer sem duvida.
> 
> Hoje de manha o zoantus maior ja abriu um dos polipos (o que já não acontecia a dias!) espero que seja um bom sinal.
> ...


Pedro,
Banhos de dois ou três minutos a peixes de pouco servem; recomendo no mínimo 5/7 minutos e se os peixes estiverem normais 10; para palhaços de preferência 15.
Se não leu, recomendo todo seguinte tópico, mas mais pormenor os posts >#32 e <#55 :
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....-invertebrados

----------


## Pedro Maia

Cesar,

Excelente topico! Realmente não tinha lido mas vou adopta-lo.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Maia

Olá a todos!

Já a muito tempo que não escrevia aqui nada no entanto tenho documentado a vida do meu pequeno aquario.

Tenho aqui umas fotos recentes, apesar de ser novato e estar a começar em um aquario tão pequeno penso que está tudo a correr muito bem  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Tenho um pouco de macro algas a mais e como não tenho nenhum peixe que as coma activamente (ao contrario dos ocealaris que apenas dão umas dentadinhas) vou removendo-as nas trocas semanais.

Ando muito tentado a por la um vegetariano mas tenho algum receio pelo tamanho do aquario e respectiva agressividade por parte dos 2 ocealaris por falta de espaço.

Em termos de doenças\pragas depois dos nudis, não tive mais nada (excepto 2 nudis grandes que encontrei a dois dias que andavam a trincar os zoanthids numa parte não visivel).
Agora tenho uma "praga" de esponjas ainda não sei a especie.

Ficam aqui umas fotos dos habitantes  :Smile: 
















Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boas Pedro parabens qelo o progresso que esta a ter. a minha questão é: como tive a ler o seu topico e reparei que lavou a rocha com zoas e saiu de lá "umas aranha" serão iguais ás da foto?
img1250lc.jpg

se for não são maus para uns sistema são Ofiuros

boa continuação
Paulo Pinto

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Paulo,

Eram semelhantes mas a cor era branca e roxa. Mas têm razão elas deveriam ser beneficas, lembro-me de pesquisar e não encontrei nada a dizer que não o seriam.
O aspecto delas é que me levou a pensar que não seriam beneficas :P

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro,

Isso é um Seneye que tens aí na 1ª foto? Que tal o aparelhometro? Estou a pensar comprar um.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Ricardo,

Sim, um seneye com coralina :P Eu só o recomendo, para mim tem sido um descanso em termos de testes e em perceber como funciona o meu aquario.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Existem realmente aranhas que são predadores exclusivos de zooanthus.

http://www.melevsreef.com/pics/05/10/spider_on_zoo2.jpg

http://www.melevsreef.com/pics/05/10/spider_on_zoo2.jpg

E não devem ser confundidos com os ofiuros da foto do Paulo Pinto que são benéficos.

Os banhos de água doce são eficazes nos zoanthus porque estes se fecham de uma forma que não lhes é prejudicial e se possível podes colocar algo mais na água como o coral rx ou o TMPCC.

----------


## Pedro Maia

Viva Cesar,

Pois as aranhas eram mais parecidas com as que o Paulo indicou, eram de cor branca e roxa. mas tavam bem escondidas visto que so as vi quando estavam no fundo do recipiente onde mergulhei os zooanthus.
Essas aranhas parecem é os 2 "nudis" grandes que retirei a semana passada...

----------

